# Audio: The Most Important Thing You Need to Know About the Devil



## dannyhyde (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone recently mentioned wanting to hear more sermons of fellow PB'ers. Since my sermons are not recorded at my home church, here is a link to a recent sermon I preached at a sister congregation:

http://christurc.org/audio_files/sermons/2009-01-18-hyde-am.mp3


----------

